# Another "opinions requested" thread about boat choices...



## CCRYDER (Sep 1, 2012)

And apologies in advance, but I will try to give enough detail to spare folks the task of typing "It depends on your needs."

The six foot itch kicked in and turned into the ten foot itch and is now between 13 and 15 feet - we are looking at boats between 35 and 37 feet.

- This is for two people to live aboard sometimes right now and more down the line. We did this on our current boat...which is to say no, we don't need the boat to come with a butler but yeah, there's a reason we got the itch.

- Must have a centerboard or at least a shoal keel - but preferably cb. 

- That magic balance between enough displacement to keep her reasonably stable and dare I say comfortable but not so much that we have to give up and turn the engine on half the time.

- Needless to say, well built. 

- The boat will definitely be 70's or 80's. Aside from the price tag, there's a wealth of information to be had about boats that have a track record. (Such as what you good people are thinking about posting right now.)

We have a top two in this beauty pageant right now, but rather than turn it straight into a comparison of those specific boats, I'll see what wisdom rains down. There are a lot of boats that will fit the above criteria, but which do YOU like, and why?

One name I will submit as having been dropped: Pacific Seacraft. So beautiful! So solid! Such a good reputation! A little on the heavy side.

GO!


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I love the Ericsons . . . Check out ericsonyachts.org they have a for sale category, great build quality/reputation (and a very helpful/friendly group)


----------



## CCRYDER (Sep 1, 2012)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## algee (Feb 28, 2010)

How about Tartan 37 CB, Bristol 35.5 CB, Pearson 365. Just for starters.


----------



## CCRYDER (Sep 1, 2012)

Aha, one of those is already a one of the current top 2! Will check out the others.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I think just about anything that came with a centerboard around the 70's and 80's in the mid to upper 30 foot range will be a reasonably well built boat. The cost of the mechanism kind of kept away the more poorly built boats. Tartan, Bristol, Pearson and Erickson all have good reps. You might also look at a Freedom, they made some centerboard models but have unusual rigs(not a bad thing just another option). Personally I really like the older Tartans, have a good reputation for sailing ability, and quite high quality construction for a production boat. They also look really nice both the 34 and 37. 

Center boards seem to have 2 big advantages, that is skinny water ability, and down wind performance. They of course do loose some up wind pointing ability to a fin keel as you can't get something from nothing.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Rare, but the Clearwater 35 might fit the bill.. Also some of the mainstrean C&C models were offered in K/CB versions.


----------



## CCRYDER (Sep 1, 2012)

True, Maitapaul, it's all a trade off. Our deal is that we need a low draft often but there are times when more is useful.


----------



## CCRYDER (Sep 1, 2012)

Feel appreciated, Sailnet Community. We are indeed looking up boat names submitted here, even if we have looked before. And for the record, both of our top 2 have now been named. But the others are good suggestions. Our top 2 have changed before, and could again.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

If your top two contains the Tartan 37 C then I'll say no more.


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hunter 37 cutter. Four foot draft. I have one for sale on lake Michigan. If you want more info I think the Craigslist ad is still up in muskegon. Nope must have pulled that ad also.


----------



## lobosolo98 (Apr 23, 2012)

Most boat owners will try to justify their own decisions - good and bad - by trying to get more people to buy what they bought. I'm no different. And that's why I think you should consider a Morgan Out Island 41. 

You'll be hard pressed to find a bigger interior. The 4'3" draft is convenient in shallows. And it's as thick as a ram's skull. 

When you make your decision, you might consider throwing your spouse in on the deal. No boat is big enough for two opinions.


----------



## CCRYDER (Sep 1, 2012)

Folks, you have already boggled the previous top 2. We've been googling. One of them is still in the running, the other one may be nudged out...


----------



## bobnpaula (Nov 17, 2008)

Based on the info you gave, the Tartan 37 CB immediately came to mind. Great minds think alike!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is one you might not have considered 

alubat ovni 365


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

My new standard response is buy a Catalina 22, if that's too small then a Cat 27, if that's too small then a Cat 30... And nobody needs a boat bigger than a 30.... that's just plain wasteful.

Thousands of purchases cannot be wrong... Which is also why we should all drive a Prius (you know they make several kinds now, I know because I've seen the stupid cartoon commercial during these debates I feel like 1 billion times)... Lemme share:





Once you've used a dremel tool to remove that stupid jingle out of your head, or maybe that's just me, I'll re-look at this thread and provide a more lucid response.

I am thinking these debates require one to drink heavily first. Maybe if the candidates did too!


----------



## CCRYDER (Sep 1, 2012)

Much Boat Porn to view based on these suggestions. As one thing does lead to another when viewing Boat Porn, the next question is what anyone has to say about Dickerson 36 Ketches. Was not familiar with them, but they seem to have stability, enough sail area to function in wind that is on the light side, and a shallow draft.

Just curious. The field is still open.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Tartan 37's are certainly fine looking fibreglass boats but I'd take a look at the Hood 38 and Sabre 38 as well as the Ericson's. 

All were well built boats.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Sabre 38' or C&C 37 ( which actually is 40 ft) , both of these are great boats in that range, and both will be quicker than any of the boats mentioned and have comparable build quality.
If these are to large look at the Sabre 36 and C&C 38 or even ur C&C 35 ( more of a racer cruiser )

I would go on as many different as possible before settling on one. Something may strike you different hen you see it in person. After you arrow it too two brands/ size than by the one in the best condition you can afford.

Dave


----------



## CCRYDER (Sep 1, 2012)

Well guys and/or gals, we seem to have done it, pending survey. It came down to reputation of builder, availability, specs matching specs we want and cost. Will reveal if anyone is actually curious.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm holding my breath!
Which boat did you buy?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

CCRYDER said:


> Well guys and/or gals, we seem to have done it, pending survey. It came down to reputation of builder, availability, specs matching specs we want and cost. Will reveal if anyone is actually curious.


Inquiring minds want to know.....


----------



## CCRYDER (Sep 1, 2012)

Ha, ok. Keep in mind that we looked up most of the suggestions here to look at the characteristics of the boats. All the suggestions were good, but not all were as close to "ideal" as others. For example some might be a little more for offshore or something like that.

So culling the field a little the next question was are there any for sale within a few hundred miles? Some boats are harder to find than others. Or you find one but only a model with a deep draft, or the condition of the boat is not quite what the description said once you actually go and see it, or this, or that, you get the picture.

To end the suspense, we are going to get a 1986 C&C 35 that is listed as being in excellent condition for the very good reason that it really is. Of course we are going to get it surveyed, but everything works, the current owner is meticulous about everything and has records of what he has had done and when...pretty much the type of situation anyone would want to see buying any used boat at all.

For anyone thinking of selling, there is a big advantage to presenting a boat in that way. If your boat needs work, go ahead and do it rather than showing the boat as is and dismissing whatever work needs to be done as not that important. Even if it isn't that important, the person with the turn-key boat is going to sell before you do except in the case of people actually seeking out project boats. But the project boat person is looking for a really good deal - you aren't going to get the price you want from that market. Also, as a seller preparing for a buyer to see the boat, do the basics on cleaning up. It doesn't have anything to do with how the boat sails, but get everything put away and swab every surface. 

We saw some terrific boats suggested on this list that, even with being within the parameters we set for size and all that, were priced a little high for the shape they were in - that we knew about, which was already enough that we wouldn't invest in a survey - and even if we got it for a little less would have been an investment both in money AND time, and to us time is a big deal. Next spring, we'd like to get on our boat and sail and not have spent every weekend between now and then sweating so that can happen. Does every boat require work? Of course. Is there "requires work" and then "requires work"? Oh yes.

So there it is. This is the boat that made it all the way through the selection process. 35', versatile, well built, there was one for sale close that was well maintained.


----------



## CCRYDER (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh, yeah, another tip for potential sellers: Do not randomly change the discussion to the upcoming elections. Even if the buyer's politics are the same as yours, and the odds are 50-50 on that, it's not why the buyer is there.


----------

